# Nokia X7 - Windows Phone 7 by nokia



## godfather_ (Apr 28, 2011)

Nokia is ditching its Symbian mobile phone operating system, and switching to Windows Phone 7 for future high-end smartphones, but the Finnish company still seems intent on pushing its Symbian platform. Its latest release is the Nokia X7, which has apparently been designed for “entertainment enthusiasts”...*Read More here*


----------



## drumster (Apr 28, 2011)

Dont post mis-leading articles... Read it properly, its a Symbian handset.


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 28, 2011)

X7 is supposed to be a WinPho7 handset...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 28, 2011)

^^ No , X7 is Symbian ANNA OS - the next gen phones of nokia r based on Win7 (may be they keep as "Z" series )


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 28, 2011)

Oops... Actually... Nokia W7 and W8 are WinPho 7 phones.. my mistake... - Nokia W7 and W8 tipped as first Windows Phone models -- Engadget

*www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2011/02/11x02118b73feb-1297427310.jpg


----------



## Soumik (Apr 28, 2011)

^^ looks like an N8 on a W7 custom rom


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 28, 2011)

@Soumik,

I think its photoshopped...


----------

